# Picky lil' tot'er



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Just thought I would share this story.
Talking with my buddy late last night.
He had this one lil' girl come up(he gave the candy), she said"will this stick to my teeth?".
He said, "it might, it's candy."
She said, "do you have any thing else?"


He was like gezzzz, now that's a picky little kid.
I thought it was funny.

least she cares about her teeth'ers.


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Did you slap her??


----------

